# Here is something special.



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I ran across this article today about a group of Ladies in the UK that knitted a replica of their whole village. Just had to share. I though that they were wonderful examples of their skills.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1181368/A-close-knit-community-Meet-ladies-whove-spent-years-stitching-entire-Kent-village.html


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. A very interesting article. The dedication and
skill that made their village a work of art.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

spiritwalker said:


> Thanks for sharing. A very interesting article. The dedication and
> skill that made their village a work of art.


Agreed.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I've seen that article before ~ they have done a super job! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Can you imagine the amount of hours that went into making the whole village......... it's fabulous :-D


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Truly amazing!!


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

I to read that not long ago, fantastic


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

What a good idea they had. It kept them busy for quite awhile. Fun Project


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Good looking houses!


----------



## figueras-sketa (May 18, 2013)

I agree with you Ladies..... Infact I already share it on my Google acount. They are really amazing. Wish I can make even one House...


----------



## deeknittingclick (Aug 3, 2011)

wow very clever


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I read this article . they did beautiful work, I think they should donate it to a museum for posterity


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

I had seen this before and thought "How beautiful", Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow, very nice! I had to share it on FB. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

I saw it before but am glad to see it again. Awesome!! I can`t imagine all the work, imagination, and hours put in. They had no pattern to follow!!


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Awesome. Unbelievable.


----------

